# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Replication >  Replicate کردن چند سیستم با آی پی Valid

## Reza798

با سلام

من میخواهم چند سیستم را که در شهرستانهای مختلفی هستند را با هم Replicate کنم . این سیستم ها از طریق اینترانت با آی پی Valid  به هم وصل شده اند. همچنین از طریق اینترنت نیز قابل دسترسی هستند . ولی پس از ایجاد Publisher و اضافه کردن Subscriber ها - Subscriber ها Initialize نمی شوند و خطای زیر را می دهند:

The process could not connect to Subscriber 

همچنین وقتی دکمه Start را میزنم . پیغام 

The agent could not be started. Request to run job  (from User sa) refused because the job is already running from a request by User sa

را می دهد. کسی راه حلی برای این مشکل دارد.

در ضمن نام کامپیوتر ها را در  Alias نیز اضافه کرده ام - Sql Server 2008

با نشکر

----------


## AminSobati

سلام دوست عزیزم،
نام Alias رو به چه صورت انتخاب کردین؟

----------

